# What is your Favorite Digital or Ana-Digi Dive Watch



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

First and foremost I'm a full analog dive watch kind of guy, and have a clear preference toward mechanicals. However there are some exceptions to the rule. Of those exceptions my favorite have got to be the Citizen Aqualand series of watches, and in particular their new batch. More specifically these puppies:




















Especially its bracelet mounted variants:

JV0055-00E (rubber strap)










JV0055-51E (Ti bracelet with rubber inserts)










JV0051-51E (Ti bracelet)










JV0051-60E Ti bracelet with rubber inserts (it's the one on the right)










Now if we are talking full digital, I have to admit that there is a very fine line between highly capable marine digital watches and dive computers. I have a funny feeling that the choice here is going to be clearly Suunto. However, I have to admit that I've been fiending for a Casio SPW1000-2V Sea Pathfinder:










Yeah I know they are not in the same league, but man this is a really interesting piece.


----------



## Euclid (Jun 13, 2007)

Hm..I guess mine would have to be a G-Shock GW-200 series Frogman since it's the only 'diver' I have :-d

I have a Citizen NY0054 on my wishlist though.

Jimmy


----------



## codlord (Jun 20, 2008)

Personally I use a Suunto Cobra dive computer (not a watch) but I have been thinking about getting a dive watch as a backup and for easy viewing of info on wrist while diving. The Suunto dive watches (dive computers) are awesome but designed firstly as a large primary dive computer and secondly as a watch. Those Citizen watches look pretty nice though, and more watch-like than the Suuntos.

I would be concerned about the hand blocking the digital display though. I know they are somewhat skeletal but still it looks like it would block a lot of the (small) digital display wouldn't it?

The Casio is a bargain but only measures down to 30 metres (98 feet). I'm only a recreational diver but even I go deeper than that now and again.

So, getting back on topic... If anyone else can suggest reasonable priced watches with some depth guage and dive-logging capabilities I would be keen to know...


----------



## scm64 (May 12, 2007)

I like my atomic G's, but I REALLY like my Casio Protrek PRG-70YT Titanium.

Not great WR, and no atomic synch, but other than that love having Barometer for summer storms here and temp for whenever. Good auto backlight, cool compass and decent titanium bracelet.

I like it so much that I have retired it from use in the pool or watersports, now that it has a few years under it's belt.


----------



## allanvalle (Oct 13, 2006)

It's the Frogman and Aqualand for my favs.


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Definitely my DB 25th Anniversary Frog :-! Also the only one I have.


----------



## codlord (Jun 20, 2008)

allanvalle said:


> It's the Frogman and Aqualand for my favs.


allanvalle - Am I right in thinking the Frogman's don't actually have a depth gauge? Only dive time/surface interval logging time functions?

Also, can you give some info on the aqualand, I couldn't find much on Citizen site etc. What can the digital display show when diving? Do the hands get in the way of the digi display? If you're diving between 2 and 4 o'clock does it mean you can't see what depth you are at!?


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Well, I'm lusting for an Omega X-11.... but I don't have one so no pics. :-|


Edit: whoops... I missed the "Dive" component. I don't think the X-11 is a diver... like me...


----------



## JCraw (Jan 22, 2007)

My favorite is a my Arnold.


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

That Aqualand is  (lume everywhere!!!)

Do you think it would be ridiculous to wear that for someone who doesn't dive?


----------



## SmartUK (Jun 17, 2006)

codlord said:


> The Casio is a bargain but only measures down to 30 metres (98 feet). I'm only a recreational diver but even I go deeper than that now and again.


to veer slightly off-topic again for a moment, how deep do recreational divers reckon to go?

Suunto's dive computers (Mosquito/D3 etc.) and the Sea Pathfinders are 100m WR, most ordinary G-Shocks are rated to 200m WR. My Origo is "only" 50m WR.

If I imagine a 50m-tall tower or building and then imagine that as being underwater, that seems a pretty long way down! Is 100m therefore ok, or is 200m better?


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

SmartUK said:


> to veer slightly off-topic again for a moment, how deep do recreational divers reckon to go?
> 
> Suunto's dive computers (Mosquito/D3 etc.) and the Sea Pathfinders are 100m WR, most ordinary G-Shocks are rated to 200m WR. My Origo is "only" 50m WR.
> 
> If I imagine a 50m-tall tower or building and then imagine that as being underwater, that seems a pretty long way down! Is 100m therefore ok, or is 200m better?


well there's meters and ATMs:
when your watch says 200m WR, that means it will withstand the pressure of a colon of water 200m high and of 1 meter diameter (200 ATM).
From there, 3 meters down in a pool will give you less pressure than 3 meters down in the sea (cos like, the sea is huge).


----------



## codlord (Jun 20, 2008)

SmartUK said:


> to veer slightly off-topic again for a moment, how deep do recreational divers reckon to go?
> 
> Suunto's dive computers (Mosquito/D3 etc.) and the Sea Pathfinders are 100m WR, most ordinary G-Shocks are rated to 200m WR. My Origo is "only" 50m WR.


Recreational dive limits are reckoned to be around 40m (130 feet), anything more is getting into the realm of technical diving. Padi limits are more conservative for sensible reasons - Open Water diver limit is 18m (60 feet) and Advanced Open Water diver limit is 30m (98.5 feet). Personally I have been down to 42m for a short period when diving the Zenobia wreck in Cyprus so I would want a dive watch that covered up to at least down to 40m.

As for limits etc there is a great article here somehwere (hopefully someone will link it shortly) on the myths of watch water resistance which shows that often the WR rating on the watch case has little to do with it's actual water resistence at different depths. That's why I would never dive with any watch that was not specifically designed for diving, regardless of what it says on the case...


----------



## codlord (Jun 20, 2008)

Found that article on the myths of water resistance:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=159142


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

Not in the slightest. I don't know that most people would even realize that they are divers.


----------



## pindu (Mar 1, 2008)

this one



(not my pic.)


----------



## db3 (May 18, 2008)

i'll play. i'm generally biased toward mechanical watches as well, but for the past few years i've been collecting a variety digital watches. this is probably my favorite.

not my photo, by the way -- found this on flickr...








_Michael Young PXR-5_

Seems the upgraded PXR-6 is available now....

--dave


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

x-11? you mean the x-33 right? one tag diver and one space watch


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

That is one spectacular watch can you please tell us more about it? It's stunning in it's simplicity. I see no buttons. is there anything more to it besides time?


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Aqualand:










For as big as this watch looks, it is really very comfortable on my 7.25-7.5" wrist and I love it :-! I did trim the strap down since the pic was taken. BTW, I am not a diver though I do wear it swimming at the lake 

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## db3 (May 18, 2008)

Isthmus said:


> That is one spectacular watch can you please tell us more about it? It's stunning in it's simplicity. I see no buttons. is there anything more to it besides time?


thanks. i discovered this watch a few years ago while searching for a gift for someone. something about it kept drawing me back. i love the simplicity of it too.

it's very simple. it only shows time, seconds, and date. the newer versions have a nice blue backlight. there's also a variety of nylon straps that you can get for it.

glad you like it!

--dave


----------



## Armatus (Nov 26, 2007)

_these two_:


----------



## UltraMagnetic (Jun 6, 2007)

Isthmus!

wow those aqualands are really hot

thanks for posting


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

Any time. They are big, but they are slightly curved so they hug the wrist without sticking out. Saddly the bracelet versions don't seem to be available in North America. They are definitely available in Europe. That said, I was looking at one the other day, and the bracelet seems like a standard straight link affair that connects via springbar to hidden lugs underneath the case. I suspect that any straight end bracelet of the correct size should fit.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

colt said:


> That Aqualand is  (lume everywhere!!!)
> 
> Do you think it would be ridiculous to wear that for someone who doesn't dive?


I don't do any diving any more, I wear my Aqualand when going up the lake or camping with the Scouts (for swimming/tubing) and never get below about 8 feet which is just enough to trigger the diving functions. To answer the other question, when the dive functions are activated the hands move out of the way of the digital display.
The Aqualand is definitely my favorite Eco Drive diver (I have an Eco Zilla and an Orca), looks totally cool just hanging out on the dock fishing, and even my wife thinks it is cool(!) :-d It's a keeper!

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## Erpardo (Jul 15, 2008)

what about a squere quartz dive?


----------



## Erpardo (Jul 15, 2008)

If you say that just one I would say that tha B&M FS, but there are some others ..........
Si solo me permiten uno yo diré que es el B&M FS, pero hay mas .........


----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)

My favorite Ana-Digi is this yellow St. Moritz,
because it has one of the loudest alarm.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I have some digital watches but mostly i like analog .The problem with digitals is turning off the alarms.I did see some very nice digitals yeterday at the fossil store so I may purchase an unusual one I saw.My favorite digital would have to be my Polar Hrm even though I can't measure my heart rate with it.I like the way only the time lights up when you use the backlight and the alarm is easy to set and most of all I like the titanium case and the fact it only cost me 9 bucks with a new battery!


----------



## Ian Kremke (Mar 9, 2006)

My all-time favourites are the Seiko "Arnold" and the Omega X-33 gen.1.
Arnold is on its way and still searching for the x-33.:-! Will post pics of the Arnie as soon as get my hands on it.


----------



## jimmy1 (Feb 22, 2009)

pindu said:


> this one
> 
> 
> 
> (not my pic.)


What model is this? me like


----------



## fstshrk (Mar 29, 2007)

jimmy1 said:


> What model is this? me like


That's a Seiko World Timer. This caliber can be had in a much nicer Sportura case with a sapphire crystal for around $250.

However, no dive bezel which is a problem for me.


----------



## insanit (Apr 11, 2009)

fstshrk said:


> That's a Seiko World Timer. This caliber can be had in a much nicer Sportura case with a sapphire crystal for around $250.
> 
> However, no dive bezel which is a problem for me.


$250? Is that before shipping? Cheapest I've found for a new watch is $300 after shipping. Used are about $200.


----------



## fstshrk (Mar 29, 2007)

http://www.bluedial.com/snj005.htm

With free shipping close enough ;-)


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

fstshrk said:


> That's a Seiko World Timer. This caliber can be had in a much nicer Sportura case with a sapphire crystal for around $250.
> 
> However, no dive bezel which is a problem for me.


Not quite. The Seiko Sportura World Timer SNJ005P1 100 meter ana-digi watch (Pictured below) still retails for well over US$300...










The cheaper version of this watch, the Seiko Sportura World Timer SNJ015P1 (pictured below) retails for $240. It is a big watch at 44mm and it has a 10 ATM rating:










I prefer the pricier SNJ005P1 because it has a 42mm case. Both have the same LED dot matrix display. I personally like these watches very, very much.

The only downside to these is that they don't have backlighting. A huge oversight IMHO.


----------



## fstshrk (Mar 29, 2007)

Check the blue dial link. SNJ005 is available for $290 shipped. And if you get one of their coupon deals, you can get it around 250 shipped.

SNJ005 is a nonstarter for me due to lack of countdown timer. I sometimes don't know what they were thinking when they spec out these watches.

Also my biggest complaint with the Highgear Altis Ti I just bought.


----------

